# Arcor DSL unter Linux 9.0



## spike81 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin ein vollkommener Linux Neuling ich habe die suse 9.0 Version installiert und möchte nun meinen Arcor DSL Anschluss auch bei Linux implementieren.

KAnn mir vielleicht jemand die genaue Vorgehensweise dafür erklären?

Desweiteren kann ich unter Linux nicht einfach wie von Windows gewohnt per Autorun Funktion eine CD starten wie muss ich dies unter Linux tun?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

